# Give the pioneer sound system some more kick



## AcidDayNight (Feb 14, 2013)

I have the pioneer system in my 2012 cruze and i had an idea, many people complain that the OEM pioneer system is not very good. So what if i kept the OEM deck to keep the same interface, but I were to put a bigger amp in and new speakers, what do you think? Would this give the car a better and louder sound? I am no expert on speakers and have some experience replacing speakers, what speakers and amp would you recomend? Had anyone done this already?


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

I can save you a lot of time here ..... If you have any questions involving sound systems etc.... Talk to Xtreme revolutions ...... That guy is like the sound system guru 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

I will tell you what I did. I replaced all the 6' speakers and the 6x9's with pioneer "D" series speakers then the Center channel 3" and the 1" tweeters i replaced with polk audio. I then added a LC2i Controller for the subwoofer and went with a Sound Oridance amp with a JL sub. It was night and day difference. Heinsight, I would just unplug the rear 6 x9's if you are getting a sub. All they do in this system is provide bass, and once you replace the 6x9's you realize how shitty the Bass signal is from the Pioneer Amp.


----------



## AcidDayNight (Feb 14, 2013)

Gdubs said:


> I will tell you what I did. I replaced all the 6' speakers and the 6x9's with pioneer "D" series speakers then the Center channel 3" and the 1" tweeters i replaced with polk audio. I then added a LC2i Controller for the subwoofer and went with a Sound Oridance amp with a JL sub. It was night and day difference. Heinsight, I would just unplug the rear 6 x9's if you are getting a sub. All they do in this system is provide bass, and once you replace the 6x9's you realize how shitty the Bass signal is from the Pioneer Amp.


So there was a major difference in sound quality? How hard was the install and around wwhat did it end up costing?


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

AcidDayNight said:


> So there was a major difference in sound quality? How hard was the install and around wwhat did it end up costing?


Oh yea. Made a huge difference. Obviously going with a different amp and different speakers will net you more..... this was a $400 budget build. maybe even less.


----------



## AcidDayNight (Feb 14, 2013)

$400 is not bad at all! How many Watts rms and what type of amp did you use? Also would you say the instal was would be okay for a beginner?


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

AcidDayNight said:


> $400 is not bad at all! How many Watts rms and what type of amp did you use? Also would you say the instal was would be okay for a beginner?


the intall is pretty easy. Just read up on what to do. I'm sure there is a how to somewhere on here. I think my sub is 300W RMS. I bought all my stuff from sonic electronix dot com. You can really go with any AMP you like as long as it matches up. If you need help go to crutchfield and ask one of their advisors to help you out picking things out. Then just go to sonicelectronix and copy and paste the model numbers in their search bar. most of the time the price is half of crutchfield. Also. if you need a box or need help picking out a system. xtreme revoliton on here is really good. im sure he will comment in this thread as well. he knows his audio ****


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

There are many ways to improve the system in the Cruze. How much you will improve it will depend on two things: budget, and goals. 

How much exactly do you want to spend, and what are your system goals? What knowledge do you have of audio, and are you willing to do the work yourself?

I do design boxes (for free) and build them as well. Whether or not I can do anything for you depends on what your goals are.

As you may have noticed, we have a lot of very helpful people on this board, and no matter what your goals are, there's someone here who can help you achieve it. I'll be honest; I don't really touch the budget spectrum of things as far as car audio goes. My philosophy is that if you're going to put money into your car audio, you're going to save up till you have enough to do it right and keep that system for the life of the car unless your goals change. 

I do build and sell a subwoofer kit here which includes a high-excursion 8" subwoofer in a 0.35 cubic foot box (measures about 7.5" x 10" x 14"), and a Massive Audio NX2 nano/compact amplifier, but I charge $400 for the kit ($130 for the sub, $130 for the amp, $140 for the box) plus shipping. For that price, you get a compact form factor, very musical bass, and very high quality. That's just to give you an idea of the kind of costs you'd be looking at if you asked me to design you a system. Not everyone wants to spend a whole lot of money on car audio and I understand and respect that.

What is it about your system that you want more of? More bass? Better clarity in your mids and highs? Higher overall output? If you could make a list for us of exactly what needs improving and what budget you have, we can make some recommendations regarding what you can do to improve it.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

In reference to XR's post, I dont care about bass, but i want my ears to bleed when i turn the volume up and the Cruze doesnt deliver that kind of punch, what do i do?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Kingsal said:


> In reference to XR's post, I dont care about bass, but i want my ears to bleed when i turn the volume up and the Cruze doesnt deliver that kind of punch, what do i do?


Replace the front tweeters and door speakers with a high-powered component set, and amplify them with at least 80W RMS of power. 

My recommendation is that you wait until the Lordstown meet. Terry and I will be there. I have a full active miniDSP based system with some VERY robust tweeters and door speakers, and Terry has Image Dynamics CTX components (~$165). Have a listen to our systems and decide if it's loud enough.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Replace the front tweeters and door speakers with a high-powered component set, and amplify them with at least 80W RMS of power.
> 
> My recommendation is that you wait until the Lordstown meet. Terry and I will be there. I have a full active miniDSP based system with some VERY robust tweeters and door speakers, and Terry has Image Dynamics CTX components (~$165). Have a listen to our systems and decide if it's loud enough.


how much for the new tweeters and speakers, and do I need a new amp?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Kingsal said:


> how much for the new tweeters and speakers, and do I need a new amp?


If you went the route Terry did (and I would recommend it for a quality component set), you'd be looking at $165 for the component set, $130 for the amplifier, $36 for the AA-GM44 PAC harness, and about $50 for wiring. You also have the option of using plastic speaker adapters for $15, or my MDF routed baffles/adapters for $65.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If you went the route Terry did (and I would recommend it for a quality component set), you'd be looking at $165 for the component set, $130 for the amplifier, $36 for the AA-GM44 PAC harness, and about $50 for wiring. You also have the option of using plastic speaker adapters for $15, or my MDF routed baffles/adapters for $65.


Not bad, man i wish you lived closer to VA


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

And if you wanted I could design you a budget system with name brands. I worked at circuitry city for awhile and stayed current on a lot of stuff


----------

